# MLS Group at Duncan's



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

John Corradini and his long lost buddy from England, Rod Fearnley 

Then the image of the most of the group at Duncan's this afternoon... Names will need to be added later as it's late and I'm headed for the sack... I need to be at the hotel at 6 in the morning to be a bus tour guide.... 

I'll need some help with the names.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
Lemme see if I get this right... 
All are from left to right... 
Sitting on the patio: Ted Doskaris, Chris Walas, Jill Fearnley, Todd Brody, Dwight Ennis, R.J. DeBerg 
Seated: Jackie Starr, Dee Seitel, Roland Seavey, Debbie Thomson, Duncan Thomson, Linda Brody 
Standing: Stan Cedarleaf, Tommy, Mejia, Bob Starr, John Jablonski, Penny Elmassian, Greg Elmassian, Ralph Giese, Steve Seitel (dawgnabbit), Sandy Scherer, Charlie Scherer (chilicharlie), Harry Richardson, Rod Fearnley, John Corradini, Shad Pulley (photo of), Melonie Pulley (photo of), Roy Heughins, Bob Rich, Eileen Heughins, Susan Rich, Marge Reilley, Mike Reilley 
I'm sure I'll get corrected if I "oopsed"...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang 
I missed out again. Rod also, woow. 
great photo.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Wished we would have thought far enough ahead to have a "Marty on a Steek"... 
But more so, wish you could have come out. Would have loved to compare notes with you and get some practical suggestions... 
And get you a plate of food, since some others make you crawl on your knees for a plain old hot dog...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Wished we would have thought far enough ahead to have a "Marty on a Steek"... 
Probably just as well... we _were_ eating after all.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, would you mind emailing me a high res copy of the group picture? as many pixels as you can muster? 

Thanks, 

Greg [email protected]


----------

